# pom pom crab report & Q



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Just in case others are interested in or have pom pom crabs, was hoping to share my experience & get some input:
I got a freshwater pom pom crab a couple of weeks ago from Aquatic Arts*, along with some fish and a snail. I put the healthy crab in the tank (20g long, planted), it initially burrowed a little bit while our betta approached curiously then the betta swam away (light was off for livestock introduction, so didn't see him again after that).

I spent a few minutes each day carefully looking for the crab, didn't see it for days, concluded it was a goner then spotted it once about a week ago for a few minutes !-- but not once since. Looked carefully again tonight. So I'm optimistic it's alive? Or not- likely it died?

Anyone have experience with these guys- I know they're escape artists (see below), but I thought they were pretty active? Is it hiding because it's unhappy/somehow antagonized by others in the tank and I should put him in the shrimp-only tank if it ever surfaces again? Maybe someone has food ideas to lure it and then I should move it? Or- do they just kinda hide by nature?

Details:

The betta is extremely docile and even the juvenile cherry shrimp seem to roam the tank freely. I've never seen the betta hunt the shrimp, or notice the other fish- I've never seen him flare. So I don't think the crab was betta food- and I'd find a shell, I'd expect. The two male (i.e. small) ADF frogs, on the other hand, are somewhat determined critters. I've never seen them successfully get a shrimp, but have seen them lunge maybe twice. My current hypothesis is that they intimidated the crab (can't imagine they could do any damage) and it's hiding. 

The tank has a lid with a very small crack for cords, and then is enclosed with a wooden cover that houses the light on top of that, which also has a tight-fitting lid- so if he escaped the first lid through the crack, I'd at least see the body. I don't have a HOB filter, so he couldn't have gotten sucked up/stuck in the filter.

*As always, their customer service was great, the shipping and care of the animals is the most ethical online I've experienced, the livestock are really healthy (no DOA's) and stay that way, etc. Sometimes you get what you pay for


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I'd put him in an invert-only tank to see if behavior changes. A Betta is a predator and even if they're like yours and most of mine and oblivious to shrimp shy critters will still be cautious/reclusive. I didn't see my Thai Micro Crabs a lot until I put them in a shrimp/CPO tank.

Good to see you!


----------



## MadtownD (Aug 29, 2014)

Thanks for your experienced input (as always!)- any ideas on how would I find/lure the crab if it's even alive? 

The shrimp tank is only a 3g, but the crab is small- given what you said about your inverts, my plan is to put it in there (and see if behavior is different) until its bigger and then consider trying the 20g again. If I can find it.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you can get moonlights or watch carefully with the lights off you might see him. Maybe temporarily move the Betta.


----------

